# Portuguese TV



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello good people! Does anyone know how to adjust, or where to point a tv (not satellite) antenna to receive the few Portuguese tv channels?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Cobertura | TDT


----------



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

I just bought an indoor arial stuck it behind the tv and auto tuned.


----------

